# gulf air salaries



## makrofaj (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I will have an interview for a non-crew position at Gulf Air - Bahrain HQ. How are working conditions there? Do you have any idea about their salary packages? 

Thanks in advance. Kisses.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Bahrain is not in UAE. This is the UAE part of the forum


----------

